# Japan Forum > All Things Japanese >  Greatest Japanese contribution to the world ?

## Maciamo

Japan Times : Made in Japan

Please read the article and say what you think is Japan's most important invention or contribution to the world. The article mentions :

- Nintendo & video games
- Digital watches and calculators
- The Self Defense Forces (is that a joke ? hardly a contribution to the world; at best a way to satisfy the Bush Administration in their conquest of the Middle East)
- The Walkman (although invented by a German, not Sony)
- Karaoke
- Black-clothes fashion (didn't know it was the Japanese who launched that)
- Kyoto Protocol (that's in fact 156 countries, Japan was just a host for the conference)
- Overseas Development Aid (ODA), but every developed countries have one, and many European countries have higher per capita donations.
- Instant Noodles


I think they forgot 2 very important things : Anime/Manga (an enormous cultural influence worldwide), and Martial Arts (judo, karate, kendo...), not to mention all the electronics, cameras, cars, etc. in which Japan excels. Certainly all greater contributions to the world than cup noodles or the SDF.  :Wink:

----------


## RockLee

Cosplay ? And sushi !!?? Those are also very famous  :Smilie:

----------


## Sensuikan San

I think they also forgot to mention that wonderful sense of minimalistic design - which is so uniquely Japanese, and which no-one seems to tire of.

Sake (slightly facetious - but I like it !) 

And .... (believe me - this is _not_ meant to be facetious !) ... the Pacific Theatre of War in WWII ... !

They did it , kinda, accidentally (?) .... but it _did_ bring the U.S. into something big .... that changed the world forever. Not necessarily all _good_ ... but forever. Many 'contributions' are dubious and accidental.

( I submit this post with trembling hand .........! )

Regards,

W

----------


## PopCulturePooka

I was going to say Transformers...
But they were actually created by Hasbro and Marvel in America.

----------


## EnzoHonda

The Japanese have made all automobile and motorcycle manufactureres around the world work harder.

----------


## epigene

I personally think that most people who were involved in the manufacturing industry in Japan will vote unanimously for Japanese recognition of Dr. William Edwards Deming, who was little known until he was embraced wholeheartedly by Japanese industrial scientists and engineers:

http://www.deming.org/demingprize/

His concepts of quality control led to growth of Japan's manufacturing power and its economic expansion, which through material affluence indirectly promoted growth of its modern-day culture.

The Deming Prize is well-known in Japan.  :Cool:

----------


## bartbeanie

they invented my favorite paper art. origami.

----------


## GaijinPunch

I'm torn somewhere between video games and the ever-so-famous Toto brand toilet seat. You just don't know what you've got until it's gone.

I'm in denial about all the other stuff. My wife basically says Japan invented everything to which I have to take a shaker of salt. I will definitely give them full points on the aforementioned though.

----------


## Hiroyuki Nagashima

Although not invented in Japan, these important things are developed in future Japan.
1.Robot(2-pair-of-shoes walk)
Artificial intelligence
2.Personal digital assistant
3.Biotechnology product
4.Domestic fuel battery
5.Photocatalyst product
6.Hybrid-car(Now, a problem is still in fuel efficiency.)

----------


## nurizeko

japan provided the cultural and social impliments of an entirely new sub-culture of geekdom.


apart from a bit of cultural influences though japan hasnt made that big a deal on the world, the biggest thing they gave to the world was pushing america into the war and a place of global dominance.


their good at improving on already invented technologies.


cup noodles, japan should get UN leadership just for cup noodles =>

----------


## Maciamo

I have discussed this topic with a dozen people today, and many Japanese think that instant noodles and karaoke are greater contributions to the world than martial arts or anime.

I would like to add that the VHS videotapes were invented by JVC in 1976 (although Philip's had introduced the similar Video 2000 in 1972, but was later supplanted).

----------


## PaulTB

> I have discussed this topic with a dozen people today, and many Japanese think that instant noodles and karaoke are greater contributions to the world than martial arts or anime.


That's the fatal flaw in your tactics - discussing it with Japanese. What would they know?  :Poh:

----------


## alexriversan

*i like the idea NINTY would manufacture instant noodles.*
or games about/with instant noodles/instant noodles eating monsters.

though a rather useless reply, it does not hurt anyone.  :Poh:   :Relieved:  
just another opportunity to display my signature (it is not that big anymore).

and of course, casio watches (the 80's models), the slogan "nothing is impossible" (toyota)

----------


## Wang

Some more Japanese inventions: 

1. Aibo - the robotic pet invented by Sony.
2. Cultured pearls - invented by the Japanese man Mikimoto in 1900s.
3. Dry Cell Battery - invented by Mr. Senzou YAI, in 1885
4. The SW1C antenna - Japanese physicist
5. Ion Exchange Unit - The medical scientist, Dr Noboru Horiguchi , invented the world's first Ion Exchange Unit in 1990, which generates negative-ions equivalent to nature.
6. Soluble 'instant' coffee - invented by Japanese American
chemist Satori Kato in 1906
7. The first pocket television - invented by Japanese firm Matsushita
8. Raku is a glazing technique - invented by Japanese potters in the 16th century
9. The floppy disk - by Dr. Yoshiro Nakamatsu. He holds more than 2,300 patents. Among his many inventions are the compact disc, the compact disc player, the digital watch, a unique golf putter, and a water-powered engine. 
toothbrush with a built-in video camera - Japanese scientists
10. Haiku poem - invented by Japanese
11. VHS - A standard for video tape recording invented by the Japanese Victor Company (JVC) 
12. 9V "transistor radio battery" - invented by the Japanese 
13. Godzilla
14. Teacube, the "smallest PC in the world" - invented by the Japanese, Weighing a scant 166 grams, "as big as a Rubik's cube" 
15. Tamagochi 
16. Folding fans - were invented by the Japanese in the 7th century.
17. The rotary cutter (think pizza cutter) - was invented by the Japanese in 1979
18. Leaf blowers - is an engine-powered, hand-held maintenance tool used in lieu of a rake or broom to remove leaves and debris from a lawn or garden by blowing them away is also invented by Japanese.
19. The term "mechatronics" - invented by Japanese to describe the union of mechanical and electrical systems in producing a generation of machines, robots, and smart mechanisms for manufacturing as well as other applications. 
20. Honda's ASIMO - is the first biped robot that moves in a realistic way and can smoothly change direction while walking.

----------


## Index

I wouldn't say martial arts were invented by the Japanese. They exist in almost all cultures, and not just Asian ones (savatte, fencing, krav manga, kung fu, boxing, the list goes on). The ones you mentioned are of course Japanese Maciamo, but strictly speaking one could even argue that Karate is not Japanese because it's roots are in Okinawa. The oldest Japanese Õ ie. old martial arts (meaning the traditional ones) are acknowledged to have come from China in any case. Japanese martial arts were originally battlefield techniques and ways of waging war so to say that the origin of 'martial arts' is in Japan is like saying war originates from Japan.

----------


## yukio_michael

Ap[Man?@@Contributions to the world? The whole world? Well, lets see, the cartoon network plays horible bishonen anime all the time, uh, there was the dubbed Iron Chef series which was unwatchable, everyone has heard of the movie Audition and Takashi Miike is sort of a household name if you care about those sorts of things.

So far, Strappu Keitai hasn't caught on here, so I'll save that one.

ps. Wang, you took this waaaay too seriously. ;)

----------


## blade_bltz

yeah Gaijinpunch is right. It's all about Toto

----------


## RockLee

Seiko watches (Seiko(u) = succes) , invented by Hattori Kintaro in 1881  :Cool:

----------


## Dutch Baka

mmm TAMAGOCHI .... and karaoke, that was born in a cafe in kobe  :Laughing: 

background info:




> Tamagotchi was released on November 23rd, 1996 by Bandai (makers of Power Rangers) and was finally released in May 1st 1997 for the US. A second released of a Generation 2 was made available about 6 months later.





> The Japanese story, and the one I believe is this: They are little alien creatures from Planet Tamagotchi, who crash landed on earth, and The Professor and his assistant Mikachu found them. The Professor built them little egg shaped protection cases so they could survive on earth, then Mikachu painted some, took them to school and started the Tamagotchi craze...

----------


## Maciamo

> That's the fatal flaw in your tactics - discussing it with Japanese. What would they know?


I gave them the list before, and asked which they considered the most important among these.

----------


## mad pierrot

Japanese women. Definately the women.






 :Liplick:

----------


## Silverbackman

Video Games definatley. Also broadened the world's imagination with Anime.

----------


## Hiroyuki Nagashima

Futures trading started in Osaka.

A Japanese female high school student  :Poh:

----------


## Iron Chef

Onigiri. Kinda like this fellow here->  :Smiling:

----------


## Maciamo

I'd like to add a few typically Japanese gadgets, like the toilets with seat-warmer and water jets, the photo stickers on a background of your choice (famous place, anime, decorations...). Well, I am not sure they were invented in Japan, but they certainly became popular there first.

----------


## GaijinPunch

> Futures trading started in Osaka.


*Electronic* futures trading started there. Non-electronic started hundreds of years ago...nobody knows when. On the topic of Osaka Stock Exchange, their systems have not improved since they started. As someone that has supported Osaka futures/options trading desks for 4 years, I can tell you that they are pathetic. You can fax orders quicker than sending them down their data lines. :/




> I'd like to add a few typically Japanese gadgets, like the toilets with seat-warmer and water jets


Way too late... my suggestion of Toto brand toilet seats encompasses all good things about over the top toilets!  :Smilie: 




> (some don't even know what the word "Shinto" means even showing them the kanji in my dictionary, which is quite unbelievable).


Indeed. How's your pronunciation? I would doubt many don't know about it. There's millions of westerners that know nothing about their respective religion.

----------


## Doc

> Japanese women. Definately the women.


*doggy ears twitch* What he said.

Doc :Ramen:  :Joyful:

----------


## Reiku

No contest: Instant noodles.

15 cent instant ramen is the sole reason me and millions of other poor people the world over don't have to mug you to pay for our grocereys.

Instant noodles kept me from a life of crime.  :Laughing: 

...Manga, anime, and Japanese Porn would be a close tie for second--without those to keep me occupied I'd have gone on a psychotic rampage years ago.  :Laughing: 

[edit]WTF? Wasn't this a thread about Japanese contributions to society? How'd this turn into a discussion of Catholic upbringing?

*sigh* The pope dies and suddenly this $hit takes over the internet[/edit]

----------


## Dream Time

how about....

Adult Videos

the Japanese didn't invent AV, 
but it is amazing that they have such large variety of subjects, they have anything that you can think of.
and most Asian guys prefers Japanese porn rather than Western porn.

 :Laughing:

----------


## Dutch Baka

> how about....
> 
> Adult Videos
> 
> the Japanese didn't invent AV, 
> but it is amazing that they have such large variety of subjects, they have anything that you can think of.
> and most Asian guys prefers Japanese porn rather than Western porn.



Bukkake  :Blush:   :Blush:   :Blush:   :Blush:   :Blush:   :Blush:   :Blush:   :Blush:

----------


## Mycernius

> - Black-clothes fashion (didn't know it was the Japanese who launched that)


Very big for the Puritains. Olivier Cromwell was into black.  :Laughing:  Didn't know that the Japanese influenced him  :Doubt:  (he really was a miserable man)

----------


## Index

> Bukkake


I'll have difficulty eating udon after reading that.  :Sou ka:

----------


## FireyRei

Why are Japanese women listed? It's some kind of sexist remark, your viewing pleasure? Get a fooking life mate.

----------


## Maciamo

> Why are Japanese women listed? It's some kind of sexist remark, your viewing pleasure?


Sorry it may sound rude to Japanese men (didn't mean that only the women are a contribution to the world  :Poh:  ). Should I add a "Japanese men" option ?

----------


## Hiroyuki Nagashima

> Sorry it may sound rude to Japanese men (didn't mean that only the women are a contribution to the world  ). Should I add a "Japanese men" option ?


  :Blush:  
Please see the site of animation. Boy love and Bisyonen are making FUJOSHI all over the world.

----------


## bigirl1983

Japan: Yamaha M1
Italy: Valentino Rossi
 :Smiling:

----------


## Hiroyuki Nagashima

However, there are many those who have ridden on DUCATI in Japan(Tokyo).

In Tokyo, there are more people who are on the motorbike of BMW than Munich.

There are also many people who ride on Harley.
 :Sick:  
I have ridden on "Varadero" of Honda.  :Cool:

----------


## celtician

Definitely the instant noodles a great Japanese cultural and economic achievement!

----------


## byp

I'll go along with madpierrot

J women

a looooooong way away and in front of anything else

----------


## Stees

I think that all the eletronic and cultural things of Japan are a contribution to the world, and some of the most attractive things about Japan *(like it is to me)*  :Sou ka:

----------


## Thomas56

I'd have to say cars. In my opinion, I think that's their largest industry and has given our American car manufacturers a HARD friggin punch in the stomach! But that's just me cause I'm a car geek.

----------


## Eisuke

I voted for Japanese food, cars, Anime & Manga, Digital watches & calculators, Electronics in general, Robots, Video Games, Martial arts and J-pop.

Japanese men are missing in the list. I"m hetero, but I think that Japanese men should be added because then it's more balanced.

----------


## Apollo

ELECTRONICS!! especially SONY and Panasonic!!!  :Cool:  Japanese food!! And Anime and J-horror!!

----------


## Oatmeal Batman

I remember reading that the Japanese invented the idea of pleasure in terms of bondage. Of course, they didn't "invent" tying people up.  :Smilie:

----------


## Martialartsnovice

Whats so great about the idea of Bondage. That seems vulgar, and inhumane.

----------


## Martialartsnovice

Yeah Misa J.

Playstation and PS2, some of the best, and the video games. definitely the games.

----------


## celtician

Essentially the Japanese have only "invented" things to do with food everything else is copied. A food culture. For example they couldn't have thought of something sophisticated like a.....piano. They can only copy.

----------


## celtician

> I'll go along with madpierrot
> 
> J women
> 
> a looooooong way away and in front of anything else



But the best looking "Japanese" women are mixed. Sublime..

----------


## TuskCracker

.
High quality products normal people can afford.

----------


## ichigo daifuku

I voted japanese food and women, also if I didn't have a so good experience with japanese girls  :Relieved:  

You forgot japanese motorcycles!!!

----------


## Fantt

I'm heavily biased, but I think Aikido is one of the best things to come out of Japan. It is a martial art which focuses on self defense, allowing any attacker to basically defeat themselves. It is based on the philosophy that correcting aggressive behavior is more beneficial than destroying an attacker. I'd like to think that if more people felt that way the world would be a nicer place.

----------


## DoctorP

How about the ability to pay all of my utility bills at the combini? That saves me tons of time...I wish that I could do that in the US...but then again I've been gone so long, maybe you can now??

----------


## kirei_na_me

Japanese men....HA! Good one.  :Poh:

----------


## Sensuikan San

Chopsticks with proper "pointy" ends .... great for _skewering_ stuff if necessary !

W

----------


## Maciamo

> Chopsticks with proper "pointy" ends .... great for _skewering_ stuff if necessary !
> 
> W


Don't they have that in China or other Asian countries ?

----------


## Faustianideals

They had it in Thailand.

----------


## bossel

> Don't they have that in China or other Asian countries ?


In China they have them, but blunt ends are much more common.

----------


## Warlock

robots..i love robots..anime...no one does it better..beats hollywood and disney..not in 1 million years can they beat them...

----------


## Pararousia

I see a lot of _"improvements"_ to things that the Japanese didn't invent. I'm very thankful for the _improvement_  to the automobile and I love my Seiko watch, but they didn't _invent_ either.




> there was the dubbed Iron Chef series which was unwatchable,


_Is that really what they're saying????_ *RME*

----------


## Mars Man

I voted for the car thing only, but I would put my chips on a number of others as well. The car industry really enfluenced the American automotive world (more than europe, I would guess) with the idea of 'smaller is better'. [someone tell me if I'm barking up the wrong tree there] 

I would agree with Mad Pierrot and byp in saying the women--and I do not consider myself a sexist (though I'll admit I'm very into the subject); I AM big on this Gender thing that's really getting off the ground in the US and is still dragging here. Also I did my Aikido too, and that is good. . .SO, I'd say, it's like this, you know. . . 

Cars, women, and Aikido--but you've got to have a good toilet seat in the end, after all !!

----------


## Maciamo

> I voted for the car thing only, but I would put my chips on a number of others as well. The car industry really enfluenced the American automotive world (more than europe, I would guess) with the idea of 'smaller is better'. [someone tell me if I'm barking up the wrong tree there]


I was under the impression that the Italians came with the concept 'smaller is better' for cars.

----------


## Mars Man

> I was under the impression that the Italians came with the concept 'smaller is better' for cars.


I don't really know who came up with that actual idea, but (I could well be wrong) I would simply tend to think that it was Japan's work along that line of thought that more greatly influence (and maybe scared) the American producers to size down a bit. That's all

----------


## Sam_Australia

Mmmmm
As one of the member said here Futures trading started in Osaka...
Also CandleStick chartting, used by most traders in the world

----------


## Maciamo

> Mmmmm
> As one of the member said here Futures trading started in Osaka...
> Also CandleStick chartting, used by most traders in the world


According to some sources, both appeared in Japan in the 17th century for rice trading. However, futures trading at least have been used since the Antiquity in various places around the world.

----------


## Dutch Baka

vending machines are they japanese.........

cause i love them, i really do.. you can see them everywhere, and you know what, there cheaper then in my country!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Wavey:   :Wavey:  you can get almost everything from it.. ... but i heard the hot food sucks.. i got hot coffee in a can from a vending machine.. mmm love it!!!!!

----------


## Hayai

Efficiency is what Japan is really known for; worldwide. The economic boom (or bubble, depending on how you see it). In both cars, electronics, and food, its very efficient hands down. Robots are made efficiently and effectively. Video games are able to advance so quickly because the research and development sector is amazing. I mean for the love of Buddha, Japan wrote the book on it. Speak of which(!), Japanese toilets are also supposed to be more efficient in the amount of stuff that is 'removed.' *_* just a thought..

----------


## Maciamo

I agree that Japanese vending machines are great, mostly because there are so many distributors and so many kinds of drinks, both hot and cold. But vending machine were not invented in Japan. According to Wikipedia, they were first invented in Ancient Greece 2000 years ago (for holy water) ! The article also has nice pics of vending machines from the 19th century.

----------


## Jack

its clearly got to be any electronics because they're the best.

----------


## Anchyyy

Japanese food
Anime & Manga
Martial arts (judo, karate, kendo, aikido...)
Karaoke
J-pop

 :Smiling:

----------


## Dutch Baka

Love hotel !!!!!!!!!!! i had such a nice one... it included a sauna, and a BIG BATH with tv screen... was really nice to watch some tigers afterwards LOL... and we had karaoke in the room, a coke machine, etc etc... well even when you dont go there for sex, it is still HEAPS OF FUN!!!!!!!!!

so yeah, the love hotel got my vote

P.s this is not the love hotel i went to, mine was nicer!!!! but i forgot my freaking Camera.. BOEHOE  :Sad:

----------


## Minxie

LOL... Love Hotel?! Actually, that is a good point. I wonder if Japan is the only country that caters to peoples sexual needs (besides their fantasies, if you know what i mean*haha... ) - oh and im not talkin HOliday Inns, Hiltons or any big honcho chain like that.

----------


## advigilo

> Bukkake



omg 0o that is just a bit of track.....

----------


## advigilo

> Love hotel !!!!!!!!!!! i had such a nice one... it included a sauna, and a BIG BATH with tv screen... was really nice to watch some tigers afterwards LOL... and we had karaoke in the room, a coke machine, etc etc... well even when you dont go there for sex, it is still HEAPS OF FUN!!!!!!!!!
> 
> so yeah, the love hotel got my vote
> 
> P.s this is not the love hotel i went to, mine was nicer!!!! but i forgot my freaking Camera.. BOEHOE


i saw a documentry about love hotels in japan on BNN. you can choose from a picture screen witch room you want(if it is not taken), and just walk into it.
to get out of the room you have 2 pay.

its strange if you think hard enough about it.

----------


## X_Naruto

Anime!!!  :Cheerleader:  Of course instant noodles... umm, the girls (and guys  :Smiling: ), oh and of course: J music!  :Did it !:  

...everything Japan!!!  :Cool:

----------


## monrepo

Sakura. At least it affects my world.

----------


## Index

What about ukiyo-e, sword/knife making techniques, or omoiyari?

----------


## Maciamo

> Sakura. At least it affects my world.


In what way is it Japanese ? The tree exist in all temperate countries. In fact, the Japanese imported the tree from China.

----------


## Maciamo

> What about ukiyo-e, sword/knife making techniques, or omoiyari?


Omoiyari ("thinking about others") ? Do you think that is something the Japanese came up with ? As far as I know, some people have it and other don't in every country. Isn't it one of the main values Jesus taught to the Christians ?

----------


## monrepo

You are correct. I don't want to change my answer, though.

----------


## Index

> Omoiyari ("thinking about others") ? Do you think that is something the Japanese came up with ? As far as I know, some people have it and other don't in every country. Isn't it one of the main values Jesus taught to the Christians ?


As you say, omoiyari exists to some extent everywhere, but I think the Japanese have elevated it to a higher level-it seems much more ingrained in the Japanese way of being. I would not interpret it as just "thinking about others", but also "taking into consideration of how others think". As an aside, the idea comes up in Japanese strategic thinking too, as well as ethics.

----------


## Akakubisan

I have to agree with Dutch Baka - Love Hotels

----------


## yukio_michael

Noise Rock, hands down.

----------


## bureto

> I have to agree with Dutch Baka - Love Hotels


Those Love Hotels rocked!

----------


## Mitsuo

Me of course!

----------


## Dutch Baka

The band Dreams come true!!! the music they make can always make me cry

----------


## Flashjeff

Well, I'm kinda partial to cars, electronics, anime and, most of all....

*JAPANESE WOMEN!!!*

Hubba hubba!!

 :Cool:

----------


## neko9

well, lets see... hmm...
Japanese cars (started in late 60s)
Anime & Manga (of course!)
Electronics in general (definitely!)
Robots (its happening right now, and in future there will be even cooler robots  :Smiling:  )
VHS video tapes (who haven't used them? i still got JVC recorder with tapes right here)
Video Games (SEGA, Nintendo and Sony changed console and arcade gaming forever)
and don't forget the CDs (it was Sony together with Philips but i think it counts)
and 3.5 inch floppy drives (by Sony, in practically every computer until now)  :Smiling:

----------


## jp22

an adherence even if formalistic and imperfect to nonviolent Buddhism is Japan's best contribution

----------


## SortOf

Anime & Manga

----------


## WAIR

> - The Self Defense Forces (is that a joke ? hardly a contribution to the world; at best a way to satisfy the Bush Administration in their conquest of the Middle East)


The SDF as a contribution? Maybe if they did a lot of peacekeeping after the end of WWII, then it could be possible that Japan is contributing something to international security.
As for me, video games and electronics are in. Same goes for vehicles.

----------


## ainotower

professional autism

----------


## Da Monstar

Japnese Women and K-1... Sugoi!

----------


## Maciamo

> professional autism


 :Laughing:  good one.

----------


## happyblinker

Anime and manga was my first choice...

But instant noodles really has changed the world..

I'm not too sure for better or for worse?

Technology for sure on that one

----------


## Flashjeff

> But instant noodles really has changed the world..


YUM!!! Instant noodles! Eat 'em all the time! Especially shrimp and chicken! The perfect food for a culinary-challenged bachelor like me!

 :Laughing:

----------


## Buckethead

Japanese Women 
The Japanese Schoolgirl oufit
Nintendo
Some electronic ****
Miso Soup

----------


## Meiki

The works of Nobuo Matsu, Final Fantasy, Playstation, anime, design, etc.

----------


## Shidenkai

Green Tea and Yamato Battleship.

----------


## pretty_master_yuki

i think japanese guys are hot... noodles come next though..

----------


## dangdaga

yeah Gaijinpunch is right. It's all about Toto

----------


## Takaryo

For me...definately anime and manga! Everything I like are mostly from Japan. The food, the music, the everything.  :Laughing:

----------


## Reiku

Hmm, I'm changing my previous opinion:

Not instand ramen, but instant _Udon_--that is Japan's greatest contribution to the world.

Like ramen, it's cheap, poor, lazy people (like me) can live off of it indefinitly with almost no money or effort, and it's 10,000x better than instant ramen so it wins.

----------


## Maciamo

Reiku, how common is _udon_  outside Japan ?

----------


## Reiku

Not terribly...

...actually, I only learned about it at an Obon festival last year. You can get it in Japanese resteraunts, and even some of the sushi bars serve it, but I've never seen it in stores until recently. There's a place that has these instant udon noodles in the refrigerated section--basicly pre-cooked noodles with a flavor packet like ramen has. Not nearly as good as the kind from resteraunts of course, but it's still alot better than instant ramen.  :Laughing:

----------


## Zauriel

Hey, I wonder, why nunchaku and tonfa aren't included in the poll? I understand nunchaku's geographical origin is subject to debate as that it is said to originated either in Okinawa or in China from where the merchants introduced nunchaku to Okinawans but I think tonfa is an Okinawan tool.

tonfa is used as a police baton in many countries including U.S., France, etc. I saw French riot police carrying tonfas on a photo of the TIME magazine. 

Also, many martial arts enthusiasts in most countries, including Netherlands use nunchakus as well. There was a Netherlands based organization called World Nunchaku-do Association 

http://www.nunchaku.org/

----------


## nice gaijin

I was going to comment on what a shame it would be if the nunchaku was Japan's greatest contribution to the world... but I looked through the options in the poll and thought better of it.

----------


## caster51

FUTURES MARKETS . :Cool:  

http://www.leomelamed.com/Speeches/00-canada.htm

----------


## yamada

9/1 is the day for everyone to do evacuation drill and was large-scale one. I think this sort (very large scale) of training is not around in the world other than japan. Know-how would contribute to any place around the world.

----------


## bartbeanie

i believe it is sudoku. i can find sudoku books and hand held games everywhere. they even sell sudoku hand held game pink for breast cancer. books are sold in the dollar store and it is a gulity pleasure. :Smiling:

----------


## Maciamo

> i believe it is sudoku. i can find sudoku books and hand held games everywhere.


I didn't know sudoku when I was living in Japan. From the first day I went back to Europe, I found sudoku magazines everywhere (airport, newsagents, supermarkets...). I wonder why that is that sudoku is so much more popular in Western countries (apparently in the States too, as that is where you live) than in Japan. It's become so popular in the last few years that many regular magazines (TV programmes, news, women's magazines) have their sudoku page, in addition that the numerous sudoku books and mags that have sprung up like mushrooms.

----------


## Maciamo

> 9/1 is the day for everyone to do evacuation drill and was large-scale one. I think this sort (very large scale) of training is not around in the world other than japan. Know-how would contribute to any place around the world.


I don't see the point to have earthquake prevention training in countries or regions where there are no earthquakes (e.g. all Europe but Greece, the South of Italy and the South of Spain). If you are talking about fire evacuation training, I do not know any school that doesn't have it (although not on the same day for all schools nationwide as there wouldn't be enough firefighters to supervise and explain).

----------


## Maciamo

> FUTURES MARKETS . 
> http://www.leomelamed.com/Speeches/00-canada.htm


Really ? Depends on your sources.




> *History of futures exchanges*
> Though the origins of futures trading can be supposedly traced to Ancient Greek or Phoenician times, the history of modern futures trading begins in Chicago, United States in the early 1800s.


Sources : Wikipedia

----------


## miki78

AH i didn't know what to vote for Japanese Men,anime and manga,jpop,video games,Robots,Martial arts, Japanese men (did i say that already)  :Blush:  Seriously couldn't there have been an all of the above  :Mad:

----------


## caster51

> Really ? Depends on your sources


Canadian Annual Derivatives Conference
Montreal Exchange
Montreal, Canada
you can not believe that Conference and Montreal Exchange?? :Sou ka: 
you misunderstand the origin of options dealings ?
this is a kind of futuers.
however it was only call option( there was no Put)

----------


## taehyun

Greatest contribution?
Japanese poetry, Japanese classical literature, Kinkakuji, Kiyomizu Temple
Japanese theater , Japanese mythology and festivals
Japanese gardens and the concept of nature (traditional one)
Ikebana (it is not just flower arrangement, it is a philosophy!), Japanese style interior, Japanese pottery
Writers like Yasunari Kawabata and Kenzaburo Oe (Nobel prize winners), Yukio Mishima, Dazai Osamu, Mori Ogai,Natsume Soseki
Kurosawa's movies (oskar winner!)

----------


## kooo

most important:
robots

personal favorite:
purikura

----------


## Color red

> most important:
> robots
> personal favorite:
> purikura


 purikura is popular in your country?? :Okashii:

----------


## kooo

> purikura is popular in your country??


When I visit San Francisco and I go to "Nihon Machi" I love getting puri kura.  :Haihai:  

In my city we have photo booths that aren't as fancy as the Japanese puri kura but it's still fun to do it.

----------


## Dutch Baka

> purikura is popular in your country??


You can find them everywhere in the world ( there are a lottttttttttttttt in Sydney btw), and even in Amsterdam.

----------


## MRC1

To bad clothes are not part of survey I like the zorie and think it is superior to European and Eurasian sandle. Also the rubber work boots with a section for the big toe it is like having a third or forth hand when doing certain type of work like working with ropes.

----------


## taeter_tot

I voted Hentai & AV,Hentai is definitely Japanese one of a kind contribution to the world haha  :Okashii:

----------


## Homerduff

If I follow my heart, I would say Japanese women hehe. But if I follow my mind, electronics it is !

----------


## Kimochi

I find that Japan's total quality management systems and control made significant impact in the business world.

On a more personal touch. Anime rocks! Nothing can replace it. So are the various video games created.

----------


## greentea

I voted for Japanese women.

----------


## made of stone

Takoyaki!!



(didn't vote - Japanese food is too broad an area for that magnificent tabemono!  :Smiling:  )

----------


## lenajiang

I feel that Germany's cars are best in the world .And about Japan is famous for electronic .

----------


## japangirlcmw

I think that what the Japanese best offer us is an understanding of culture, more than anything material. What I mean is--Their culture is one of the past _and_ future. An impecable sharing of the two. Walking through Kyoto, I saw office buildings next to an ancient temple. This mesh of new and old is something that all cultures should embrace. America is too set on moving foreward, that they forget about the past. The key to a good future is understanding what preceeded it.

----------


## kiedistidus

the greatest thing to come out of japan for me personally was final fantasy 7 that game change my sad little life but japan has made so many amazing contributions to the world i think it would be impossible to narrow it down to one.

----------


## JuanManuel

> I think that what the Japanese best offer us is an understanding of culture, more than anything material. What I mean is--Their culture is one of the past _and_ future. An impecable sharing of the two. Walking through Kyoto, I saw office buildings next to an ancient temple. This mesh of new and old is something that all cultures should embrace. America is too set on moving foreward, that they forget about the past. The key to a good future is understanding what preceeded it.


Agreed. I'ld just add that what I admire about Japan the most is their teamwork and how they have proved time and again that quality and craftmanship at an affordable price can conquer the world without armies or massive propaganda campaigns.

----------


## A ke bono kane kotto

I want to say anime and video games because all the best are Japanese. Not true for the other choices. Korean electronics are now as good and cheaper than Japanese ones (women too ?  :Poh: ) .

----------


## EmperorHirohito

I would choose Electronics and all those household items that have made their way into peoples homes in the last 30 years.
Other countries may now be producing electronic goods cheaper but it was Japan who led the way first.

----------


## MadamePapillon

Gonna have to disagree on the video games.

Japanese games have good titles: Final Fantasy, Devil May Cry, Mario ect but I've found the japanese game industry has a huge fault in that they stick with what has worked in the past and milk it to death. They come out with a gem every now and then but American and European games have rapidly been getting better and more original where Japan continues to ride off the popularity of older titles.

I just have one thing to say to the japanese gaming industry. Please let Final Fantasy die. Let it retain what little dignity it has left and send it out to pasture, it's done it's time.  :Sad:

----------


## w1ngzer0

cars, robots, and video games. Nissan Skyline R34 GTR is amazing. What the robots can do in Japan is INSANE and video games. Ever herd of FF7? yah.... very big.  :Smiling:

----------


## A ke bono kane kotto

What about Japanese knives ?

----------


## Mikawa Ossan

I actually am of the opinion that Japan's greatest contribution to the world was to show that "coloured" people can rival and beat the white Europeans militarily. I speak of course of the Russo-Japanese War and World War 2.

I think that even though many people were obviously disappointed by Japan in the end, Japan opened many people's eyes to the reality that Europeans are not superior or whatever. I think it helped to completely change the post-war face of the Earth.

----------


## Kyoto Returnee

Hibatchi Barbeques have been around in Australia since I was a bub..

The small floor type with the griddle grill plate that take charcoal.

Did I know they were Japanese?

----------


## A ke bono kane kotto

I think that Bowlingual and the Meowlingual should soon be listed as great Japanese contributions to human kind. That device translates dog or cat voices into human language ! Dogs also have their own fashion show in Tokyo. A Japanese company also start pet allowance for its employees ! Needless to say that pet translation and pet care are a big business in the country of the rising sun !

----------


## kameron

Subaru are an awesome car brand in my opinion, nothing can really beat the Legacy in terms of price, comfort and safety.

That's not the only thing Japan contributes, however. Their research and comittment to advancing technology has brought upon many great creations such as LCD monitors, DVD discs, and more recently Blu-Ray.

Yes they produce a ship-load of anime and manga but I can't say it's the greatest thing to come out of Japan (call me old if you will).

----------


## Pseudo

I think much of everything that has come from Japan has its on uniquen-ness about it. I couldnt label just one thing as the 'greatest' because I love so much of it, well everything.

----------


## gaijinalways

Actually I was thinking of 'The Complete Manual of Suicide' written by Wataru Tsurumi. For living in Japan, it might be very useful.

----------


## kireikoori

[email protected] boxes I can click on.

*Japanese food*
They make some of my favorite food in the world. But I don't really think of food as a thing especially great among world contributions.
*Instant noddles*
This is just another food choice. Personally the best instant ramen I've ever tried is Nong Shim ramen, from Korea.
*Japanese cars*
Hmmm...Japan does have many good cars. And transportation is ok I guess. I dunno, still not good enough. Perhaps not even a better contribution than food.
*Anime & Manga*
Certainly not. I like a great many of them too. I would say this is a nice, but greatly overrated part of Japanese culture.
*Digital watches & calculators*
The most expensive, most prized watch I own is Seiko, but no. Not even close.
*Electronics in general*
Even more of a contribution than automotive in my opinion. I'm not sure. It's a contender.
*Robots*
Not their best electronic achievement, but pretty cool. It's a no though.
*Toto toilets (with seat warmer, bidet, etc.)*
Amusing, and somewhat useful. But definitely no.
*VHS video tapes*
Ah yes, Japan invented VHS. This is pretty cool. Maybe a contender, maybe. Millions around the world watched VHS and was the major video medium form until DVD. I'm reluctant to say yes though for the same reasons I said no on anime and manga.
*Video Games*
Like automotive and other electronics, this is something Japan has become known for, they produce at least half of the games out there. Still though, this is almost exactly the same as anime and manga, so a definite no.
*Martial arts (judo, karate, kendo, aikido...)*
Japan has contributed much to the world of martial arts, however, I believe China has contributed more. Perhaps a contender.
*Karaoke*
Absolutely not. Not even close.
*J-pop*
My first true celebrity crush is a Jpop singer. My biggest celebrity crush is Jpop singer. She is and always will be, someone I care about deeply, even though I don't even know her.
However, J-pop is no different than Video Games, Anime or Manga. Other than that it contains real people. So I will say no again
*Japanese women*
HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
omgwut. NO!
I admit there are many pretty women from Japan, but this is no contribution by any stretch of the world. It's actually quite laughable that I could vote this if I wanted to.
*Hentai & AV*
Oh man, more lols. This one is as bad as the Japanese women one. I'm no moral anti-porn person(with the exception of my anti-misogyny perspective), but this is even less of a contribution than anime, manga and videogames.
*Purikura (photo stickers)*
Perhaps even less contributory than the thing before it, adult media. Their photo stickers are cute, but come on. This is no where close to Japan's biggest contribution.
*Japanese men*
See Japanese women.

I don't mean to insult OP with this list, but some of these choices were just funny to me. And most of them I wouldn't view as Japan's biggest contribution or anywhere close. I'd probably have a hard time brainstorming myself, though, and wouldn't have made a much better list perhaps. 

By the list, I was a bit stuck between martial, electronics in general and VHS. But I ended up going with *electronics in general*.

----------


## AroundTheWorld

I would have to say that the Japanese were fundamental in shaping all the nations of Asia through trade or conflict. (Maybe not as much so as China influenced Japan, but the Japanese have influenced China as well.) I do not mean to be disrespectful or callous, but the implications and consequences of some of Japan's military struggles with the eastern world set the foundations for the people's of those nations to rise up against oppression and tyranny. At least, that's the way I look at it. Every act, no matter how violent, can have unforseen positive consequences down the road. Every cloud has a silver lining, so to speak?

Ah, but you meant something tangible. In all honesty? Nihonto. The Japanese sword is a marvelous instrument as well as a piece of functional art. Think of how deeply the katana, tachi, daitō, and wakazashi just to name a few have shaped Japan and even more so, what we and the rest of the world see in modern culture. I also like to look at how the Japanese adapted to using the early period chokutō, or chinese swords.

I mean, one of the three imperial regalia is the Kusanagi-no-Tsurugi.

But I see it as a "contribution" to the world because it can be appreciated, and because of all the old Samurai films it inspired, not to mention contemporary films use it and have crafted an entire lore around it.

The nihonto gave George Lucas the idea for the lightsaber (and the Samurai 
gave him the idea for Jedi.)  :Smiling: 

Japanese art is what inspired me to become an art/antique appraiser, so I can hopefully own my own business. So I definitely think the nihonto is a valued contribution.

Woo, first post!  :Cool:

----------


## rihoko

instant noodles here. if japan hadn't invented it, god knows how I would have gotten through my university years... those endless nights playing network games and shouting across the hostel... getting fined in the process.

----------


## melon

Japanese food
Instant noddles
Anime & Manga
Digital watches & calculators
Video Games
Martial arts (judo, karate, kendo, aikido...)
J-pop
Hentai & AV
Purikura (photo stickers)

hmmm...i think that's more..but it's enough for now  :Laughing:

----------


## Chipi

Japanese art / sense of beauty (wabi -sabi) is missing :/

----------


## Derfel

How about, how about... bukkake? Rofl, just joking.
Tbh, in my subjective opinion it would be anime, not manga, because I find manhwa to be of the same quality, and masterpieces like Angyo Onshi are by far superior (though rather rare). Also, bondage (although I don't know to what degree this can be considered a Japanese invention, so im merely guessing here).

----------


## Emoni

> How about, how about... bukkake? Rofl, just joking.


lol... considering the absurdity of a few choices, might as well.

But seriously... anime and manga are Japan's GREATEST CONTRIBUTION TO THE WORLD? Wow, I guess it shows where the posting audience is coming from... I wold have voted something like anti-nuclear movement or something instead of "hentai/av." Something that contributes to the world, instead of just stains on a sheet.

----------


## AMIGO

I've just voted Electronic in general, but I think that the VHS was a real BOOM in the industry of cinema. 
A new way for Film Companies to earn money after showing the movie for the first time in a Cinema. 
The VHS video recorder. Easier and cheaper than the celuloide films.

----------


## Chipi

> But seriously... anime and manga are Japan's GREATEST CONTRIBUTION TO THE WORLD? Wow, I guess it shows where the posting audience is coming from... I wold have voted something like anti-nuclear movement or something instead of "hentai/av." Something that contributes to the world, instead of just stains on a sheet.


Completely agree with you Emoni.. I prolly would've said things like sense of beauty and balance (wabi/sabi, zen), technology, achievements in artificial intelligence, medical science, food etc. Something that has a more wider effect on people, something that has really shaped the world and will perhaps continue doing so. And I do hope people have other things in their world than just manga or anime....

----------


## MadamePapillon

Would it be weird if I said Mario and the NES? You know, the video game.

I know there's been other, most definitely greater, contributions but the invention of Mario and NES really revolutionized the gaming industry. Without it we wouldn't have had the great leaps in entertainment technology, and digital graphics that we have now.

Mario and the NES really tuned people into the potential of the video game. Without you, Japan, I wouldn't have ever had the chance to play Fallout 3, Final Fantasy 7, Call of Duty, Castlevania, Shadow of the Colossus and many other great video games that pushed the boundaries of creativity and technology.  :Smiling:

----------


## Maciamo

Here is a detailed list of Japanese inventions. Let me know if you think anything deserved to be added to the existing list.

----------

